# osage orange help



## derbyguy_78 (Jan 20, 2007)

I have 10-12 osage orange trees,and was wondering if and where i can sell the wood.Most of the trees are atleast 25-35 ft. tall with base diameters of 12-18 inches. ANY HELP/ADVICE would be great..thanks..........SMC


----------



## elmnut (Jan 20, 2007)

Look in the yellow pages under saw mills, lumber, timber, etc..


----------



## derbyguy_78 (Jan 20, 2007)

*will do*



elmnut said:


> Look in the yellow pages under saw mills, lumber, timber, etc..



thank-you elmnut,i went and measured the trees today,and was surprised to see that they were bigger then what i thought. the only thing about my local sawmills are that they are'nt really familiar with osage orange..i guess they are wanna-be's just kidding.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Jan 20, 2007)

it's a specialty market. you'll have better luck cutting and milling then selling.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 20, 2007)

I would ask around a little regarding any longbow or recurve bow makers in your area. Osage Orange, if straight, is highly sought after for bow folks. I think it goes: 1. Osage orange 2. Hickory 3. Ash 4. Oak


----------



## derbyguy_78 (Jan 20, 2007)

*thanks*



Mike Barcaskey said:


> it's a specialty market. you'll have better luck cutting and milling then selling.



i will take time to ponder that advice Mike


----------



## derbyguy_78 (Jan 20, 2007)

*hmmmm.....*



PA Plumber said:


> I would ask around a little regarding any longbow or recurve bow makers in your area. Osage Orange, if straight, is highly sought after for bow folks. I think it goes: 1. Osage orange 2. Hickory 3. Ash 4. Oak



i can check around,i can't think of any bow-makers in my area(blair county)if anyone knows of any please let me know....thank-you Scott


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 20, 2007)

If you have any mom and pop archery/gun shops around, they may know of a local bowmaker. We only have one in our area that I have heard about. 

I understand Osage Orange will outlast 3 post holes! From personal experience trying to build treestands in the stuff, it is annoyingly tough!!

Good luck.


----------



## RatliffLogging (Jan 20, 2007)

derbyguy_78 said:


> I have 10-12 osage orange trees,and was wondering if and where i can sell the wood.Most of the trees are atleast 25-35 ft. tall with base diameters of 12-18 inches. ANY HELP/ADVICE would be great..thanks..........SMC




Find a exporter in your area and ship them to Germany. $4-$15 a bdft.

KR


----------



## derbyguy_78 (Jan 20, 2007)

*hmmm......*



RatliffLogging said:


> Find a exporter in your area and ship them to Germany. $4-$15 a bdft.
> 
> KR



never thought of that,but are there any buyers in USA? i dont know anything about exporting goods. how do i go about this?


----------



## RatliffLogging (Jan 20, 2007)

derbyguy_78 said:


> never thought of that,but is'nt there any buyers in USA?



If there were I would know about them and I am telling you there are not. At least none that pay what that tough ???? is worth to cut down and fool with. Osage will mess a saw up if it is good hard osage like you find in Kentucky and Mo.

KR


----------



## derbyguy_78 (Jan 20, 2007)

*......*

In my area there really are'nt many osage orange,they are a pain to cut i agree,but as a firewood supplier,they are worth it for that reason(density)it would be a shame for me to cut the butt logs for firewood though


----------



## RatliffLogging (Jan 20, 2007)

derbyguy_78 said:


> In my area there really are'nt many osage orange,they are a pain to cut i agree,but as a firewood supplier,they are worth it for that reason(density)it would be a shame for me to cut the butt logs for firewood though



Osage has one huge claim to fame it sells in 6ft 6in length which makes handling it easy......


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 20, 2007)

I would imagine that the species will last a while in log form so you could hold on to them until you find a buyer. My neck of the woods doesn't have the species so I have never had to try and unload them somewhere. The bow makers is a good lead, search around the internet to try and find leads on that.

Other options I can think of short of firewwod or milling it yourself would be to find local owners of bandsaw mills. Thye may be interested in purchasing your logs.

Third option would be to find a log concentration yard. They bring in logs from all over and sell to the mills in quantity and can command better prices. They also often have better access to foreign markets. Call a couple of local mills or loggers and see if they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## RatliffLogging (Jan 20, 2007)

Bow staves are a good lead but here is the trick to making and selling them. They have to be hand split and they have to be 68-77 inch long no shorter no longer and in 3 inch by 4inch end measurements. They bring $30 or so a stave on ebay or about $7.50 a bdft if you do the math.

KR


----------



## derbyguy_78 (Jan 20, 2007)

*osage*

thanks for the advice guys,i will try all.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jan 21, 2007)

dont forget the cutom knife market either! (handles). cut some 2" x 7" x 1/2" thick piece of dry osage and sell em wholesale to knifemakers.


----------



## perchhauler (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm new on here. I'm about an hour and 15 minutes from you in Pa. and I know some exporters around here you could check with, possibly sell to. Steve


----------



## derbyguy_78 (Jan 24, 2007)

*cool deal*



perchhauler said:


> I'm new on here. I'm about an hour and 15 minutes from you in Pa. and I know some exporters around here you could check with, possibly sell to. Steve



sounds like a good lead.........who are these people? thanks Scott


----------



## perchhauler (Jan 25, 2007)

I just e-mailed you with the contact info.. Let me know if you got it, and good luck.. Steve


----------



## sawyerDave (Feb 7, 2007)

*hey Derby guy!*

see the post on the other thread. I may be interested. Thanks, Dave


----------



## derbyguy_78 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Sorry For Delayed Responses*



perchhauler said:


> I just e-mailed you with the contact info.. Let me know if you got it, and good luck.. Steve



hello steve, i don't think that i got your contact info, i could'nt find it in my mail so,could you please resend it for me? thank-you............Scott


----------



## WadePatton (Feb 20, 2007)

Why not online auction a log or the stand?


----------

